# Sram 11 speed shifters, Cassette and 10 speed derailleur ???



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet? 
So 11 speed shifter, cassette, chain and a 10 speed rear derailleur? I would love to be able to use my x9 type 2 rear derailleur on an 11 speed shifter setup if it does. 

I know that you can use the 11 speed derailleurs with 10 speed shifters but thats a little different. 

Holla!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> I know that you can use the 11 speed derailleurs with 10 speed shifters but thats a little different.!


Using an 11 speed derailleur does not work with 10 speed shifters because the geometry is different. Not surprisingly, 10 speed derailleurs will not work with 11 speed shifters because...the geometry is different.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Using an 11 speed derailleur does not work with 10 speed shifters because the geometry is different. Not surprisingly, 10 speed derailleurs will not work with 11 speed shifters because...the geometry is different.


Sorry but you are wrong. You can use a 10 speed sram road shifter with 11 speed derailers. You just end up with an extra click. 
Does SRAM CX1 work with 10-speed shifters? - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

My bad, I was thinking Shimano where you cannot interchange 10 & 11 speed derailleurs/shifters. I miss read your second paragraph. Yes, if the derailleur geometry is the same, as it appears to be for SRAM, and you are using 11 speed shifters with 11 speed cassette your only issue would be if your limit screws did not allow for the full range to reach the 11th cog.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?
> So 11 speed shifter, cassette, chain and a 10 speed rear derailleur? I would love to be able to use my x9 type 2 rear derailleur on an 11 speed shifter setup if it does.


I think this might work. 



Blue CheeseHead said:


> Using an 11 speed derailleur does not work with 10 speed shifters because the geometry is different. Not surprisingly, 10 speed derailleurs will not work with 11 speed shifters because...the geometry is different.


I'm running front and rear 11 speed ders with my 10 speed shifters, 10 speed crank, and cassette.

Marginal gains and incremental upgrades.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

So I did some testing last night on a friends bike. 
He has sram red 11 speed on his venge. 

I first a new out of box force 10 speed shifter. It seems to work completely fine with the 11 speed cassette. However switching to 10 speed cassette it does not work well.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. You can use a 10 speed sram road shifter with 11 speed derailers. *You just end up with an extra click.*
> Does SRAM CX1 work with 10-speed shifters? - BikeRadar USA


Want to explain this?


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Want to explain this?


Which part what?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Does the rear der have clicks?


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

you should be able to interchange with Sram 11/10 speed...

i.e: 10 speed shifters with 11 speed derailleurs <- the shifters are the ones that limit how many clicks you end up using, the derailleur will follow its lead.
You can also use 11 speed shifters with 10 speed derailleurs... you may have to adjust the limit screws on the derailleur.


----------



## Sanders (May 13, 2013)

You can't mix any derailleur and assume it's gonna do what the shifter tells it to.
Take into account the derailleur ratio, wich I believe changed for Shimano 11s from 1.7 to 1.4 if I remember correctly
I'm not sure about SRAM


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Which part what?


The exact part I bolded. Explain how he's going to have an extra 'click'. I'm all ears. Think about this thoroughly before replying.


----------

